# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 2, 2007)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!
*[/align][align=center]





[/align][align=center] 
[/align][align=left]Hey everyone!

I would like all of us to welcome our newest member *CymnLindy!

*Yesterday *Roxie (Roxie)* went missing. Thank god her family found her! We were all soooo worried!

Also, if you haven't seen the tip yet, you should check out your local grocery store, and see if they have any fresh cranberries on sale from Thanksgiving! Buns love 'em.

Check out *MsBinkys *blog to see her new fosters!

Send vibes for *Max (ghostbusterbunny)* who just had a bout of gas!

We also need vibes sent out to *Qingqing (ChinaBun)* who is still getting those mysterious wounds!

Lastly, SEND MAJOR FLYING VIBES!!! To 3 wonderful critters!

*Amy's (undergunfire) *bunny buddy *Morgan* is flying from *Tinysmom (Peg's)* house! Good luck sweet boy, I know everything will be fine!

Also, *Alicia (Jadeicing)* has two GP's flying out from* Pegs* house too! They are so adorable. We wish you all the best guys!

[/align][align=center]




[/align]
[align=left]
[/align][align=center]

[/align]


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 2, 2007)

Ahh! Im sorry, I forgot to make this a pin!

I can keep bumping it all day...

:baghead


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 2, 2007)

Good luck to those Buns and gps flying!!!:biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 2, 2007)

THANK YOU! I just called they should be arriving a few mins early! 2:57pm my time. Right now it is 12:57pm! 2 HOURS!!!!! We are leaving in 20minutes!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 2, 2007)

Aw, good luck Ali :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 2, 2007)

They are home!

Amy sent me a text she has Morgan!


----------



## Pipp (Dec 2, 2007)

:time:

:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:

:bunny18:goodjobarty0002:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy, happy.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 2, 2007)

I just wanted to add that my mommy & daughter hairless rescue rats and the two adult male rats pulled from the bad home....went to a new forever home today!

We met the guy at a cafe and talked for a while. He owns pet skunks, raccoons, snakes, lizards, more ratties, ect. Him and his wife are still doing exotic rescue here in Arizona.

He invited Ryan and I to their house anytime for a bbq and to meet all his rescue animals. I'm really excited to meet the pet skunk and see my rescue rats. I miss them already!


:biggrin2:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 2, 2007)

MORGAN PICTURES PLEAASE!

:biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 2, 2007)

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> MORGAN PICTURES PLEAASE!
> 
> :biggrin2:



They are uploading to a host site now, then I'll post them in a new thread !


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 2, 2007)

undergunfire wrote:


> *Phinnsmommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > MORGAN PICTURES PLEAASE!
> ...



:weee:


----------

